# electrical exam town of hempstead n.y.



## 14awg.com (May 1, 2008)

I am not licensed in Hampstead; however, I called Long beach and they told me that the practical or board portion is just an interview process they might ask question of what you do in particular situation or just to see if you have your head on straight. I am not positive as the gentleman I talked to did not sound too sure of himself. I suggest dressing up for the occasion probably in a nice business suit to really set the impression that you know what you are doing. If you have good experience and passed the written Hampstead exam which is supposable easier than the Long beach exam then I don't think you will have a problem. I called (516)431-1000 they sent me to the building dempartment where I found out this info. 

I hope this helps.:jester:


----------



## segarraelectric1 (Dec 18, 2008)

*I need a voucher signed*



rknrll813 said:


> Has anyone taking the electrical exam for town of hempstead N.Y. for master electrician license. Having already passed the first written part wondering if anyone has info on practical part.


I'm a Master Electrician in Suffolk county and just had my app. denied by town of hempstead because i coulndt get my second voucher signed. Any help?  email is [email protected]. i live in westbury any any help would be great thanks


----------



## gizzy (Mar 3, 2010)

can you use the electrical calculator with electrical keys on hemstead master


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Is the owner of Frank Electric still on the licensing board ? Nassau sucks, 17 licenses to complete the county, and you hope you're a Nassau resident. As a suffolk res w/ that hemp I find it easier to pay off friends for some of these stupid villages and cities that hold their own . Good luck.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Shockdoc said:


> Is the owner of Frank Electric still on the licensing board ? Nassau sucks, 17 licenses to complete the county, and you hope you're a Nassau resident. As a suffolk res w/ that hemp I find it easier to pay off friends for some of these stupid villages and cities that hold their own . Good luck.


Maybe the SCECA will grow a pair of balls and ask their "brothers" about reciprocating across county lines.

It sucks when you use the same NEC and same inspection agency and you need a passport to work there.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

The Nassau County thing is bad news.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> The Nassau County thing is bad news.


It is a joke they can get away with it for so long and nobody challenges it :no:


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> It is a joke they can get away with it for so long and nobody challenges it :no:


Maybe it's time for an inflatable rat. :thumbsup:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Black4Truck said:


> Maybe the SCECA will grow a pair of balls and ask their "brothers" about reciprocating across county lines.
> 
> It sucks when you use the same NEC and same inspection agency and you need a passport to work there.


Suffolk is heading in the same direction, with political correctness of course... The Southhampton yearly work permit with sticker that must be displayed. I'm sure Smithtown will follow eventually. Now here's one for you island guys who are familiar with Islips beauty codes. Recently bid a new home on Ocean Ave. , complete with UG service. Noticed the cut throat electrician installed an OH service....How ????


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Shockdoc said:


> Suffolk is heading in the same direction, with political correctness of course... The Southhampton yearly work permit with sticker that must be displayed. I'm sure Smithtown will follow eventually. Now here's one for you island guys who are familiar with Islips beauty codes. Recently bid a new home on Ocean Ave. , complete with UG service. Noticed the cut throat electrician installed an OH service....How ????


I would gladly pay a fee to work in a Nassau Town.. you could call it a Electric Permit that is good for only (1) time for $50.00, using my Suffolk License as certification.

I live in Islip Town and I never heard of the beauty code you speak of.

If the other EC put a OH service and it is connected, you were mis- informed by someone.

Smithtown already requires a building permit to do electrical work and the other towns in Suffolk will soon follow.

All these "fees" just get passed onto the customer and is included in pricing the job.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Black4Truck said:


> I would gladly pay a fee to work in a Nassau Town.. you could call it a Electric Permit that is good for only (1) time for $50.00, using my Suffolk License as certification.
> 
> I live in Islip Town and I never heard of the beauty code you speak of.
> 
> ...


Funny you said that, it cost me $350 a while back to get a onetime license in Scranton ,PA using my Suffolk county license. Islip has had a code for the past 3 years or so that all new services on new residential (and probably commercial) structures be installed underground. Go figuire, a UG service in Brentwood, The island is a jungle for survival. The Smithtown law can sometimes be a problem concerning commercial work, you will find that for something as simple as setting a pole, running a drop, and installing a mast the town will require archetectural drawn plans. Throws a wrench in your plans and profits .


----------



## GDK 13 (Oct 6, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> I would gladly pay a fee to work in a Nassau Town.. you could call it a Electric Permit that is good for only (1) time for $50.00, using my Suffolk License as certification.


I agree! Wish NYC license was reciprocal with Nassau and Suffolk too.


----------



## kapakahi (Feb 12, 2007)

*hempstead license*

it has been a while. did you ever get your license? A good electrician deserves help from his friends and I am very willing to help and put in my two bits to get you past the exams.


----------



## no1else (Apr 13, 2011)

I never knew that agencies were involved in anything more than competent inspections.
You use as many or as few as you are comfortable with.That is actually good buisness.
I'd get chills from anyone who promised anything more than a qualified inspection...,I mean...,if they 've got you thinking you're under their thumb..,well what would happen if that agency got upset with you.
You should count on the fact that you do good work these days--not that you use 1 agency.
What would happen if that agency suddenly goes in a different direction 
and you've got all "Your Eggs" in that vanishing basket?:whistling2::blink:


----------



## PERKSELECTRIC (Nov 14, 2012)

*oyster bay test*

i took the oyster bay test and passed the written and failed the practical . i wasnt able to go back because of my fatherinlaw who just passed away no the town of oyster bay is saying i have to take the written over again . what kind of **** is that . has anybody heard of that ? i might have to give my fiend who is an attorney


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

PERKSELECTRIC said:


> i took the oyster bay test and passed the written and failed the practical . i wasnt able to go back because of my fatherinlaw who just passed away no the town of oyster bay is saying i have to take the written over again . what kind of **** is that . has anybody heard of that ? i might have to give my fiend who is an attorney


If you are not a resident of Nassau County... they will do everything possible to keep you out... they don't want anymore competition...


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

PERKSELECTRIC said:


> i took the oyster bay test and passed the written and failed the practical . i wasnt able to go back because of my fatherinlaw who just passed away no the town of oyster bay is saying i have to take the written over again . what kind of **** is that . has anybody heard of that ? *i might have to give my fiend who is an attorney *


Aren't all attorney's fiends??


----------



## kapakahi (Feb 12, 2007)

*Oyster Bay*

I took the Oyster Bay. First time they sent me a letter I failed at like 65% (I forgot the exact number). I put in for a review and they sent back I have to put in a FOIL request. I did that and they scheduled a review. When I got there the chairman sat with me. He gave me the answer page with my answers but without the questions. I said, "No questions! Is this a joke?" He answered that they can't share the questions because they still use that version of the test. Basically, take it or leave it. I saw they had changed my score from the first letter to an 81%. I went through the wrong answers and I was able to remember the questions. I challenged their answers but to no avail. The next time I took the Exam I got a 98%. I have a small idea why they marked me wrong because of a word "far" which is not defined in the code. So, correcting this one this would be a fight. They then wrote me saying I have to send in money for the practical. They responded that they don't have the 2013 schedule yet they will notify me when I am scheduled. That was a few months ago. All this is a joke. If I lived in Hempstead (where I have a license) and had my business in Hempstead for two years by law they would have to reciprocate. Since when does where a person have his business make a difference in their qualifications? I will take their practical and pass it. Somehow the system in Nassau is going to have to change. It would be a good idea to change the system for the entire state of New York, also.


----------



## PERKSELECTRIC (Nov 14, 2012)

*oyster bay test*

it should be one license just like my pa license is state wide


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

kapakahi said:


> It would be a good idea to change the system for the entire state of New York, also.


NO WAY!!

I am all for state-wide licensing, but I don't want ANY of that B-S up here!! :no:


----------



## PERKSELECTRIC (Nov 14, 2012)

*nassau master electrical license*

yhis whole thing is bs the nec is the nec if you get a master license in suffolk is should be good in nassau and 5 burroguhs go fgure u can pay 100 dollars and get a home improvement license and build what ever you want crazy .maybe they can do what they do down south there is a test for low voltage wiring one for residential and one for commercial or a masters that can do all


----------



## kapakahi (Feb 12, 2007)

*PA License*

Pennsylvania, as far as I know and checked last, does not have a state wide electrical license. Philadelphia, yes. Maybe some other major cities, but statewide, no. There is a contractors license, but not specific to electricians. Comparing to New Jersey, Delaware, Connecticut, there you have real statewide licensing of electricians.


----------



## PERKSELECTRIC (Nov 14, 2012)

*license*



kapakahi said:


> Pennsylvania, as far as I know and checked last, does not have a state wide electrical license. Philadelphia, yes. Maybe some other major cities, but statewide, no. There is a contractors license, but not specific to electricians. Comparing to New Jersey, Delaware, Connecticut, there you have real statewide licensing of electricians.


i got a master electrical license in scranto pa and one for upper southhampton township pa and now wilkes barr but theses licenses cover the state of pa i have done work in bethlem pa under these licenses there is one written test for the licenses and the rest are fees for the year 
should be like that here


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

The problem with Nassau County could easily be fixed if they would issue temporary licenses using any NY EC license as proof.....

But they like the "arrangement" just the way it is..


----------



## PERKSELECTRIC (Nov 14, 2012)

*Nassau electrical licenses*



b4t said:


> the problem with nassau county could easily be fixed if they would issue temporary licenses using any ny ec license as proof.....
> 
> But they like the "arrangement" just the way it is..


you are correct the nec is the nec thats why its the national electrical code not the nassau code


----------



## PERKSELECTRIC (Nov 14, 2012)

I have the application for north carolina on my desk if you pass it and are in good standings for a year you can pay a fee to get other state licenses from virginia to fla


----------



## 123electric (Jun 3, 2012)

Did Suffolk in 1998, oyster bay 2004, T.O.H 2009. There are several schools that offer courses for T.O.H preparation. Without them no one passes.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

123electric said:


> Did Suffolk in 1998, oyster bay 2004, T.O.H 2009. There are several schools that offer courses for T.O.H preparation. Without them no one passes.


I took Oyster Bay 25+ years ago.. (100) multiple choice questions and passing was 85%.. based on electrical theory.. designed to make you fail and never come back..


----------



## PERKSELECTRIC (Nov 14, 2012)

*nassau master electrical license*



segarraelectric1 said:


> i'm a master electrician in suffolk county and just had my app. Denied by town of hempstead because i coulndt get my second voucher signed. Any help?  email is [email protected]. I live in westbury any any help would be great thanks


i will help you i am going to take the long neach test and i will need a signature too


----------



## kapakahi (Feb 12, 2007)

*PA license*

Pennsylvania doesn't have a state license. You are probably talking about a contractors license. Philadelphia has an electricial license. It is a 5 1/2 hour exam by the ICC. Passable, no trick questions. But you should realize, that your out of town workers' compensation may not work in Philidelphia, and you might need a new policy.
Back to Oyster Bay. Tomorrow I am going there for the practical. Let's see what they throw at me.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

kapakahi said:


> Back to Oyster Bay. Tomorrow I am going there for the practical. Let's see what they throw at me.


If you live in Nassau County.. one town license gets reciprocated with the other towns and I think some of the villages...

If you live in Suffolk.. they recognize you as a trespasser taking away work from the "Good old boys Club"...


----------



## kapakahi (Feb 12, 2007)

*tri-town license in Nassau County, NY*

Living in Nassau helps. What is needed is to follow the resiprocation agreement that they have in writing. You don't know that this exists until you try for reciprocation. The details are:
1. business must be in the area where you gained licensure ofr at leat two years, in a verifiable business location. Exception: if you work out of your house (place of residence) that is accepted.
2. They will want copies of rent receipts, tax bills, utility bills. anything to proove you have done this business in that business location.

Since this was their agreement to reciprocate the three places hold you to the letter. Doesn't matter how good an electrician you are in Hempstead, if you can not proove your two years there then you will have to go through all the hoops of Oyster Bay, or Hempstead. I suspect the inverse is equally true.

They will mail you a copy of the requirements. Call Molly Hilton (secretary to the electrical and plumber boards) 516-812-3081. She is a terrific lady and very efficient.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

kapakahi said:


> Since this was their agreement to reciprocate the three places hold you to the letter. Doesn't matter how good an electrician you are in Hempstead, if you can not proove your two years there then you will have to go through all the hoops of Oyster Bay, or Hempstead. I suspect the inverse is equally true.


What about all the villages and cities.. do the reciprocate with the town??


----------



## duque00 (Sep 11, 2008)

So out of the major 3 - which should I get 1st/2nd/3rd? I live in Levittown.


----------



## greenlee (Feb 7, 2012)

Has anyone taken a recent masters exam for north hemstead? I'm waiting now for my test date and would like to get an idea what to focus my studying on. I would also like to know what the practical exam consists of. Any info would greatly appreciated.


----------



## kapakahi (Feb 12, 2007)

*North Hempstead*

If you have either a Town of Hempstead License or a Town of Oyster Bay License (and your business is in the town of your license for two years) they then have to recipricate and give you the license without examination. Lacking the above you might call Long Island Electrical Training Center. They are pretty much up on all of the licensing hoops in Nassau County and Suffolk County.


----------



## duque00 (Sep 11, 2008)

Anybody got numbers/addresses/links to all three. I live in Levittown so I am thinking get TOH first and then hopefully get the other two reciprocated.

Someone posted a name/# is that for N. Hempstead?


----------



## kapakahi (Feb 12, 2007)

*Town of Hempstead*

Call Mollly Hilton at 516-812-3081. She is the secretary to the electrical board and also the plumbing board. She is super nice and very helpful. She will send you out an application immediately.

For the town of Oyster Bay: 516-624-6217; ask for Cathy. She will also send you out an application. I do not have North Hempstead readily available. Check their website.

Is Levittown in the Town of Hempstead? You should try for the license in the town you live. This has nothing to do with compitency and everything to do with politics.


----------



## duque00 (Sep 11, 2008)

kapakahi said:


> Call Mollly Hilton at 516-812-3081. She is the secretary to the electrical board and also the plumbing board. She is super nice and very helpful. She will send you out an application immediately.
> 
> For the town of Oyster Bay: 516-624-6217; ask for Cathy. She will also send you out an application. I do not have North Hempstead readily available. Check their website.
> 
> Is Levittown in the Town of Hempstead? You should try for the license in the town you live. This has nothing to do with compitency and everything to do with politics.



Yes Levittown is in TOH. Hence why I was thinking to get that first and the get the other two NH/OB on the back end.

Thanks for the info. I think it will help alot of us here.


----------



## kapakahi (Feb 12, 2007)

*tri town license*

If you get the hempstead, and time is less of a concern, keep your business registered in the TOH for two years (with proof of that location as he business location) and get e tri-town license through reciprocation. The town of Oyster Bay has a lot of hoops to jump through in examinations before they "let" you have the license. Again, I do not know about North Hemstead's exam. 

If you have never taken an exam before I recommend going to Long Island Electrical Training Center for a review course to get through the TOH.


----------



## electrician1 (Mar 12, 2010)

Kristen Trinidad- (516)869-7806 ELECTRICAL AND PLUMBING LICENSING AT THE TOWN OF NORTH HEMPSTEAD. 210 PLANDOME ROAD, MANHASSET NY. IF YOU CAN MANAGE TO GET HER ON THE PHONE, SHE WILL EMAIL YOU AN APPLICATION FOR THE ELECTRICAL EXAM. FYI, AS OF LAST YEAR, IF YOU LIVE IN THE TOWN OF HEMPSTEAD AND PASS THE TOWN OF HEMPSTEAD EXAM, YOU CAN RECIPROCATE WITH THE OTHER TWO TOWNS (TOWN OF N. HEMP AND TOWN OF OYSTER BAY) RIGHT AWAY. PASSING EITHER OF THE OTHER TWO EXAMS, YOU WILL HAVE TO WAIT 1 YEAR TO RECIPROCATE WITH TOWN OF HEMPSTEAD. ALSO, IF RECIPROCATING IS THE ROUTE YOUR GOING, YOU CAN USE YOUR HOME AS YOUR PLACE OF BUSINESS AS LONG AS YOU ARE THE SOLE EMPLOYEE.


----------



## PERKSELECTRIC (Nov 14, 2012)

*nassau licenses*

i have suffolk county master electrical license southampton permit and i passed oysterbay written with a 98 but failed the prcatical twice its not a pratical just a written test that keeps changing i heard hempstead is not bad at all too many tests for nassau and if you are not from nassau good luck .its bs we need to get together and find an attorney to go after them should be only one license for suffolk and nassau


----------



## duque00 (Sep 11, 2008)

Ran into an old helper (now J-Man) over the weekend at HD. He told me he went to get his Town of Hempstead License. He was rejected because his 5 years of apprenticeship didn't count towards his 7 years of experience. (He has 5 as an apprentice and 3 as a J-Man). I was like WTF?

Anyone else here of this BS that the appenticeship doesn't count towards experience? I feel bad for him.


----------



## kapakahi (Feb 12, 2007)

*Oyster Bay*

Well folks. I am now up to three failures on the Oyster Bay practical exam. I bet they are tired of seeing me. I am now scheduled for October for the next exam. I do not mind the exams too much. I certainly know where I was weak. Guessing wire types, sizes, and ampacity is tricky. You do not know if they are trying to trick you or not. You do have to know the 60 and 75 degree charts well, and the wire types, could be THHN, or THWN, I did have one that was TW. Nowadays, THHN and THWN wire carry the same markings and limits. However, they are asking the ampacity at the listed degree column. 
The motor starter is wire with a low voltage coil and you are not allowed to test the start/stop connections, It does not follow the standard wiring diagram from any of Square D's schematics. If I get it the next time I will post the drawing of the connections.
The written has a few changes each time. They give you Tables 250.66 and 250.122 and they give you ohms law. The first exam they asked me to draw a wire diagram for transformer connections. I blew that. The second they had a load of box fill questions and I did not have that chart memorized.
The third they asked on Neutral sizing, I messed that one up. All the above three issues I now have down cold. They probably will never ask them to me again. On a diagram for the swimming pool wiring I realized that I left one thing out that the minimum size conductors for the motor and lighting is 12 gauge. That could have made me loose points. I know I missed the motor starter each time. The wire sizes, maybe yes maybe no. They could use some rare sizes and even though I think I am right I would be wrong. How many people can tell the difference by between 3/0 and 4/0? or #3 and #2? Especially on old conductors. They are pretty close. Even NYC allowed you to use a calipers to measure. 
They have some very good questions, however. They have a question on multiple motor starters with interactive auxilliary switches and you have to tell them which one is the primary starter that needs to be activated before the other ones will operate. All the Ohms law questions are rudimentary. The wiring of a four apartment building with transformer, door opener, buttons for each apartment at the lobby and each apartment, and door opener and bell/buzzer at each apartment. You have to draw the diagram. That was a good question. Very doable and shows if you understand the concept. Swimming pool bonding and wiring is good, but they are not asking for you to write a booklet on how to wire pools. Just give them the diagram and minimum wire sizes according to code. 
The fact that they got me on several issues that I know I was weak on is a comfort to me as I do not want to be weak on any parts of the code. Still, the code book is there to reference (when not sitting for an exam) so anything you do not know you can look up. 
At least I get paid whether or not I get the license. If a job actually comes up in Oyster Bay I have a dozen guys who will file it for me. That is the unwritten brotherly code among good electricians. 
Along the way I have a learnt a few tricks to memorizing some of the charts. Next time.


----------



## duque00 (Sep 11, 2008)

Damn Kap - do you live in the Town of OB?


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

kapakahi said:


> Well folks. I am now up to three failures on the Oyster Bay practical exam. I bet they are tired of seeing me. I am now scheduled for October for the next exam. I do not mind the exams too much. I certainly know where I was weak. Guessing wire types, sizes, and ampacity is tricky. You do not know if they are trying to trick you or not. You do have to know the 60 and 75 degree charts well, and the wire types, could be THHN, or THWN, I did have one that was TW. Nowadays, THHN and THWN wire carry the same markings and limits. However, they are asking the ampacity at the listed degree column.
> The motor starter is wire with a low voltage coil and you are not allowed to test the start/stop connections, It does not follow the standard wiring diagram from any of Square D's schematics. If I get it the next time I will post the drawing of the connections.
> The written has a few changes each time. They give you Tables 250.66 and 250.122 and they give you ohms law. The first exam they asked me to draw a wire diagram for transformer connections. I blew that. The second they had a load of box fill questions and I did not have that chart memorized.
> The third they asked on Neutral sizing, I messed that one up. All the above three issues I now have down cold. They probably will never ask them to me again. On a diagram for the swimming pool wiring I realized that I left one thing out that the minimum size conductors for the motor and lighting is 12 gauge. That could have made me loose points. I know I missed the motor starter each time. The wire sizes, maybe yes maybe no. They could use some rare sizes and even though I think I am right I would be wrong. How many people can tell the difference by between 3/0 and 4/0? or #3 and #2? Especially on old conductors. They are pretty close. Even NYC allowed you to use a calipers to measure.
> ...


Are you honestly telling us you are not allowed to have a code book at the test????


----------



## zapped_electric (May 24, 2013)

Living in Canada, I am curious how Electrician's become certified in the US. Is it different from State to State?? Is an apprenticeship required & would it be transferable or even recognized in another jurisdiction?? 

In Canada it does vary a bit from Prov to Prov. Nova Scotia use to have 3 tickets (marine, industrial & construction), while Alberta had only one. In the end you write one interprovincial (IP) exam & if you pass, you are good to go anywhere (not sure about Quebec) in Canada & be recognized as a journyman.

Forgot, some provinces do have master's tickets. If you don't have it, you can't pull permits. The Master's isn't required if you work for someone, but you or one of your workers would need it if you were to open a business.


----------



## greenlee (Feb 7, 2012)

rknrll813 said:


> Has anyone taking the electrical exam for town of hempstead N.Y. for master electrician license. Having already passed the first written part wondering if anyone has info on practical part.


 I'm waiting for my test date now . How difficult was the written? I heard it was easier than the nyc which was a hard study for me.


----------



## kapakahi (Feb 12, 2007)

*Oyster Bay Written and Practical*

The written is an open book exam; 25 multiple choice and each one you have to be very specific exactly where in the code it is. Very passable. Make sure you have a code book with tabs. I have a list of some of the questions, also. 

The practical, is 80% written without any code book. This is passable, but you have to know some table by heart, know conductor type and size by sight and feel, and hook up an old motor starter without testing any terminals or connections. Some of the questions are beautiful exam questions. However, overall, memorizing code tables and sections of the code does not a master electrician make.

If I pass the next time I will post all of the questions that they have hit me with.

Long Island Electrical Training School may have a course to pass the exam. Good luck.


----------



## greenlee (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks for the info. I'm surprised that you can't test anything on motor starter. Would'nt they want to encourage safety over ego?


----------



## kapakahi (Feb 12, 2007)

*oyster bay*

safety over ego? Ego trumps safety. Especially if the one concerned with safety is from out of town or represents real competition. I do not live in Oyster Bay. I actually live some 130 miles away in Sullivan County. But my company and I need the license in order to bid the jobs there. 

Someone posted over here that they had no problem with the motor starter. If he/she could post a wiring diagram it would be helpful. 

In truth, if the examiner does not actually plug in the unit you will fail and he will only tell you that "you failed; you miswired the starter. Go study the wiring diagrams." But, you cannot see where he plugs in the unit nor if there is some other hanky panky that he is doing under the counter. And of course you cannot test the connections. 

Regardless, each time I have taken the test there has been one area of the code that I was not 100% on. The benefit has been for me that not only do I memorize the test questions but the difficult areas I make sure I am near 100%. I would like to tell them to go to hell with their motor starter and wire sizing. 

Anyone interested in some of their questions I would be glad to post them or share them.


----------



## duque00 (Sep 11, 2008)

Kap - please post some - tease us, test us.


----------



## jverrelli555 (Sep 13, 2009)

*Hempstead liscense?*

Anyone take Hempstead written test? Any advice on what type of questions? Thanks, I'm licensed in NYC and Suffolk, I now live in Hempstead and need it, thanks😀


----------



## jverrelli555 (Sep 13, 2009)

Just found out I passed Hempstead written test, I have the practical coming up in a month, anyone have any info on what is on the practical. Thanks, don't work live!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Next72969 (Dec 9, 2012)

jverrelli555 said:


> Just found out I passed Hempstead written test, I have the practical coming up in a month, anyone have any info on what is on the practical. Thanks, don't work live! Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 wire a furnace, bend a box offset a saddle and a 90 on one piece of 1/2 " emt, some of the things ive heard . Ill ask a friend of mine who took it recently later


----------



## irocin350 (Mar 2, 2011)

"wire a furnace, bend a box offset a saddle and a 90 on one piece of 1/2 " emt, some of the things ive heard . "

I passed the hempstead test about a year ago and pretty much the same as stated but there like 25 written questions and a few diagrams that u have to fill in


----------



## Next72969 (Dec 9, 2012)

irocin350 said:


> "wire a furnace, bend a box offset a saddle and a 90 on one piece of 1/2 " emt, some of the things ive heard . "
> 
> I passed the hempstead test about a year ago and pretty much the same as stated but there like 25 written questions and a few diagrams that u have to fill in


:thumbsup: how's business treating you? Are you operating out of TOH? I happen to be in that area myself.


----------



## irocin350 (Mar 2, 2011)

Next72969 said:


> :thumbsup: how's business treating you? Are you operating out of TOH? I happen to be in that area myself.


good no complaints no issues , if u live in hempstead once u have the lic u can recp oyster bay and n hemp , just watch out with all the little town lic , the little towns break ur chops cuz they want there money haha


----------

